# شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق/وتنهي عهد النفط



## محمد طارق محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

تمكنت شركة جينباكس اليابانية من اختراع سيارة جديدة تسير بالماء بدلا من الوقود، في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب. 
الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/videos/newsid_7453000/7453174.stm


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2008)

رائع جدا 

الحقيقة يبدو ان العرب في المرحلة القادمة سيتوردو الماء من الغرب.....

ياعرب استعدو للمرحلة المقبلة النفط لن يدوم


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 يونيو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> رائع جدا
> 
> الحقيقة يبدو ان العرب في المرحلة القادمة سيتوردو الماء من الغرب.....
> 
> ياعرب استعدو للمرحلة المقبلة النفط لن يدوم


-------------------------------------------------------
الحاجة الى النفط ستزداد , لأنة المصدر ألأنسب للكثير من المركبات الصناعية .
فألنفط ليس للحرق فقط .


----------



## عاهد بدر (17 يونيو 2008)

رائع جدا أخي موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (17 يونيو 2008)

موقع الشركة بالمناسبة في حالة احدكم يريد يشتري سيارة تعمل بالماء او مولدة تعمل بالماء فهو التارلي مع التحية لكل الاعضاء
www.genepax.co.jp
والتالي هو رقم مدير العلاقات العامة[email protected]


----------



## مهندسة توتا (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين على العناوين


----------



## ابوحسين2 (29 يونيو 2008)

واللة يا اخواني ادعولهم بالتوفيق خلين نرتاح اشوية من الاستعمار ومشاكل النفط


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 يونيو 2008)

القريب. 
الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm

بعض الصور للسيارة وجهاز التحليل

1==











2==











3==














4==












5==










6==













7==










=











=


----------



## عبود ميك (29 يونيو 2008)

في ناس تشتغل بكل جد،وفي ناس همها ووظيفتها في الحياة(الإستهلاااااااااااااااااااك).


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يوليو 2008)

جزااااااااااااااااك اله خيرا 
ومتى نسمع انا احد المهندسين العرب او المسلمين اخترع كذا وكذا

يا رب عد علينا زمن العزة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يوليو 2008)

بعض الاضافات من موقع الشركة 


تشرح الاسلوب الجديد للحصول على تلك الطاة الكهربية من وقود الماء 

معذرة 
لانها باللغة الانكليزية
*



*




WES generates power from water, producing electricity and heat.
 

This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
It can even be installed indoors and underground.
 


The system uses no fossil fuel or non-fossil energy in the process of producing electricity and heat from water. Because WES is an independent power source that requires no other outside energy sources, it can be installed in a wide range of locations and does not require establishment of infrastructure.
 

1. WES can be installed in transportations including electric vehicles and ships.
2. WES can be quickly installed in existing buildings and houses.
3. WES can quickly supply power to disaster sites.
 






(1)Water energy system (2)WES-equipped electric car 
*



*



======
*



*








Fossil fuels, such as gases, are used to extract hydrogen.
Reformers, which emit CO2, are required to extract the hydrogen.
These systems depend on imported resources (fossil fuels).
 






WES uses no fossil fuels and thus emits no CO2.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere
(including indoors and underground).
Energy can be supplied with a stable cost structure that is not influenced by high oil prices.


======



Five Major Benefits
 


*1. Environmental measure*



Because no greenhouse gases (such as carbon dioxide and methane) are emitted in the power generation process, introduction of WES contributes to prevention of global warming.
 *2. Safety*



Water, the source of energy for WES, is safe and non-volatile and is therefore easy to transport and store.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
 *3. Emergency response*



WES can also be used for power generation in emergency situations, including disasters. It is a power generation system for Japan, which has little fossil fuel resources. WES improves safety and protects lives in Japan from the standpoint of supply of energy.
 *4. Makes Japan resource-rich*



This system requires no imported resources to generate power.
Compared with other natural resources, water is relatively evenly distributed throughout the world in overwhelmingly large amounts. Thus, the system has no impact on nature.
 *5. Cost*



WES is very economical because it does not require a reformer to extract hydrogen or a high-pressure tank to store it.

===





Power Generation Features of WES
 

WES can continuously and stably generate power because degradation of the electrodes is minimal in the process of extracting electricity from water.
 


Cell stack structure
 

WES generates high voltage using serially connected layers of single cells.
 







===








======










Rechargeable without fossil fuels
 

No impact from the high prices of gasoline and diesel oil.
 


Continuous recharge is possible with the system mounted in the car
 

No infrastructure must be established for recharging.
The system can be used as a mobile power generator in the case of a disaster.
 


=====

*Water energy system (WES)*
- The WES generates direct current.






====

HOME > New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with O...
*New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air'*

Jun 13, 2008 19:30
Kouji Kariatsumari, Nikkei Electronics 
Printer-Friendly
digg This!
E-Mail Article
del.icio.us




Prototyped vehicle



120W fuel cell system



Internal portion of the 120W fuel cell stack



300W generation system mounted in a luggage room (left)


Genepax Co Ltd explained the technologies used in its new fuel cell system "Water Energy System (WES)," which uses water as a fuel and does not emit CO2. 
The system can generate power just by supplying water and air to the fuel and air electrodes, respectively, the company said at the press conference, which took place June 12, 2008, at the Osaka Assembly Hall. 
The basic power generation mechanism of the new system is similar to that of a normal fuel cell, which uses hydrogen as a fuel. According to Genepax, the main feature of the new system is that it uses the company's membrane electrode assembly (MEA), which contains a material capable of breaking down water into hydrogen and oxygen through a chemical reaction. 
Though the company did not reveal the details, it "succeeded in adopting a well-known process to produce hydrogen from water to the MEA," said Hirasawa Kiyoshi, the company's president. This process is allegedly similar to the mechanism that produces hydrogen by a reaction of metal hydride and water. But compared with the existing method, the new process is expected to produce hydrogen from water for longer time, the company said. 
With the new process, the cell needs only water and air, eliminating the need for a hydrogen reformer and high-pressure hydrogen tank. Moreover, the MEA requires no special catalysts, and the required amount of rare metals such as platinum is almost the same as that of existing systems, Genepax said. 
Unlike the direct methanol fuel cell (DMFC), which uses methanol as a fuel, the new system does not emit CO2. In addition, it is expected to have a longer life because catalyst degradation (poisoning) caused by CO does not occur on the fuel electrode side. As it has only been slightly more than a year since the company completed the prototype, it plans to collect more data on the product life. 
At the conference, Genepax unveiled a fuel cell stack with a rated output of 120W and a fuel cell system with a rated output of 300W. In the demonstration, the 120W fuel cell stack was first supplied with water by using a dry-cell battery operated pump. After power was generated, it was operated as a passive system with the pump turned off. 
This time, the voltage of the fuel cell stack was 25-30V. Because the stack is composed of 40 cells connected in series, it is expected that the output per cell is 3W or higher, the voltage is about 0.5-0.7V, and the current is about 6-7A. The power density is likely to be not less than 30mW/cm2 because the reaction area of the cell is 10 x 10 cm. 
Meanwhile, the 300W fuel cell system is an active system, which supplies water and air with a pump. In the demonstration, Genepax powered the TV and the lighting equipment with a lead-acid battery charged by using the system. In addition, the 300W system was mounted in the luggage room of a compact electric vehicle "Reva" manufactured by Takeoka Mini Car Products Co Ltd, and the vehicle was actually driven by the system. 
Genepax initially planned to develop a 500W system, but failed to procure the materials for MEA in time and ended up in making a 300W system. 
For the future, the company intends to provide 1kw-class generation systems for use in electric vehicles and houses. Instead of driving electric vehicles with this system alone, the company expects to use it as a generator to charge the secondary battery used in electric vehicles. 
Although the production cost is currently about ¥2,000,000 (US$18,522), it can be reduced to ¥500,000 or lower if Genepax succeeds in mass production. The company believes that its fuel cell system can compete with residential solar cell systems if the cost can be reduced to this level. 

==





==
انتظر تحميل كل الصور


==






==

==







==







==







==







==







==








==






==






==




=








واتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي 

ومن اراد ان يضع لنا الترجمه لهذا الشرح 

فجزاه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يوليو 2008)

*[Follow-up] Genepax President Interviewed on 'Water Energy System'*

Jun 16, 2008 19:38
Kouji Kariatsumari, Nikkei Electronics 
Printer-Friendly
digg This!
E-Mail Article
del.icio.us




Genepax's new fuel cell system


Kiyoshi Hirasawa, president of Genepax Co Ltd, unveiled part of the reaction mechanism of the company's new fuel cell system called "Water Energy System" in an interview with Nikkei Electronics. 
The system, which is capable of generating power with water and air, was first presented June 12, 2008. As reported in our previous article, the system produces hydrogen through a chemical reaction between water and a metal (or a metal compound) on the fuel electrode side (See related article). 
Genepax uses a metal or a metal compound that can cause an oxidation reaction with water at room temperature, the company said. Metals that react with water include lithium, sodium, magnesium, potassium and calcium. The main feature of the Water Energy System is that it can be operated for a longer period of time by controlling the reaction of the metal or the metal compound, the company said. 
According to Genepax, the metal or the metal compound is supported by a porous body such as zeolite inside the fuel electrode of the membrane electrode assembly (MEA). The products of the hydrogen generation reaction dissolves in water, and the water containing them will be discharged with water inside the system. Upon the completion of the reaction, the generation of hydrogen and power stops. 
Considering the commercialization of the system, Genepax is conducting evaluation tests and plans to release test data.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يوليو 2008)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااك اله خيرا
> ومتى نسمع انا احد المهندسين العرب او المسلمين اخترع كذا وكذا
> 
> يا رب عد علينا زمن العزة



باذن الله تعالى 
سنجد ذالك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يوليو 2008)

الرابط هنا لباقي الاخبار

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276/





اقتباس:












http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276/ 








http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276/




​


----------



## يوليسيس (9 أغسطس 2008)

الا يوجد فيكم معشر المخترعين من يستطيع تطبيق هذه الفكره وتضخيمها وتطويرها لتكون
مولدات كهربائيه بانتاج طاقات هائله تكفي لشوارع او مدن مثلا ً ..؟
سؤال يطرح نفسه باستمرار ماهي المشكلة الفعلية التي تواجه مختريعينا العرب ..؟
الدعم اعتقد بانه ليس بمشكله ..لان المخترع لو حاول عرض افكاره لعدة جهات ورجال اعمال سيجد من 
يدعمه .. والسبب بان هناك معارض اختراعات تتم في الدول العربيه ..ويتواجد بها مندوبين من جميع الشركات العالميه 
المصنعه ومناديب للكثير من رجال الاعمال لاستقطاب الافكار .. ماهي المشكله ..؟
الكسل ..؟ ام قلت المعرفه .. ام انتظار الشركه تأتيكم الى البيت ..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 أغسطس 2008)

يوليسيس قال:


> الا يوجد فيكم معشر المخترعين من يستطيع تطبيق هذه الفكره وتضخيمها وتطويرها لتكون
> مولدات كهربائيه بانتاج طاقات هائله تكفي لشوارع او مدن مثلا ً ..؟
> سؤال يطرح نفسه باستمرار ماهي المشكلة الفعلية التي تواجه مختريعينا العرب ..؟
> الدعم اعتقد بانه ليس بمشكله ..لان المخترع لو حاول عرض افكاره لعدة جهات ورجال اعمال سيجد من
> ...



نعم تلك مشكلة كبرى 

لان الكثير اعتاد على نقل العلم بدون ان يجيد فهمه مجرد كوبي 
ومرحلة الابتكار تكاد تكون معدومة الوجود بالاضافة الى الخوف من التجربة والمصروفات و الاعتياد على القديم

ومهاجمة بعض المتخلفين علميا لكل ماهو جديد وعملهم الجاد على التكشيك فى التكنولوجيا العالمية وكانهم علماء الكون فهذه مصيبة كبري


----------



## طالب علم صغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> نعم تلك مشكلة كبرى
> 
> لان الكثير اعتاد على نقل العلم بدون ان يجيد فهمه مجرد كوبي
> ومرحلة الابتكار تكاد تكون معدومة الوجود بالاضافة الى الخوف من التجربة والمصروفات و الاعتياد على القديم
> ...


أخي في الله بصراحة موضوعك يصنف بالهائل حسب تقديري لكني اريد ان اوضح نقطة للاخوة المهندسين فانا للاسف لم اتم دراستي ولا املك من العلم الا القليل بالنسبة لكم مشكلتنا التي يعزوها كل الى ما يكره هي الخوف بصراحة نخاف من كل شيء لماذا ؟؟؟ لست ادري انت تشرح لنا تجرية لا تكلف المرء سوى دخل يومين هل هذا كثير؟؟؟
ولا تكلفه من الوقت اكثر من ساعة في اليوم لمدة اسبوع هل متابعة برامج التلفزة أهم؟؟؟
والخطر المحدق من خوف من الحكومات التي لا تريد التاثير على اقتصادها 
بس نسينا الجنة 
نسينا المجد
نسينا الشهرة 
وتناسينا حتى الارباح 
لماذا عندنا مثل بيقول الخوف بيقطع الجوف
ثابروا اخواني نفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## مهدي موسى (29 أغسطس 2008)

واوضح المشارك genepax المحدوده التكنولوجيات المستخدمة في منظومة جديدة تعمل بخلايا الوقود "نظام الطاقة والمياه (المياه والمرافق الصحية البيءيه) ،" الذي يستخدم بوصفه المياه والوقود وانبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون لا. 
ويمكن للنظام توليد الطاقة فقط عن طريق توفير المياه والهواء الى الوقود والهواء الكهرباءيه ، على التوالي ، وقالت الشركة فى المؤتمر الصحفى ، الذى عقد فى 12 حزيران / يونيو ، 2008 ، اوساكا في قاعة الجمعية العامة. 
الأساسية لتوليد الطاقة الاليه للنظام الجديد هو مماثلة لتلك التي تعمل بخلايا الوقود العادي ، الذي يستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود. ووفقا لgenepax ، كانت السمة الرئيسية للنظام الجديد هو انه يستعمل الشركة غشاء الجمعية القطب الكهربائي (طيران الشرق الاوسط) ، الذي يحتوي على مادة قادرة على كسر الماء الى الهيدروجين والاوكسجين من خلال التفاعل الكيميائي. 
ورغم ان الشركة لم تكشف عن التفاصيل ، انها "نجحت في اعتماد المعروفة باسم عملية لانتاج الهيدروجين من المياه الى شركة طيران الشرق الاوسط" ، قال hirasawa kiyoshi ، رئيس الشركة. ويزعم ان هذه العملية مماثلة لتلك الاليه التي تنتج رد فعل من جانب الهيدروجين من المياه والمعادن هيدريد. ولكن بالمقارنة مع الطريقة الحالية ، ومن المتوقع ان عملية جديدة لانتاج الهيدروجين من الماء لوقت أطول ، وقالت الشركة. 
مع العملية الجديدة ، لا تحتاج الا الى خلية والماء والهواء ، والغاء الحاجة الى وجود الهيدروجين المصلح الضغط العالي وخزان الهيدروجين. علاوة على ذلك ، فان شركة طيران الشرق الاوسط لا يحتاج الى اي محفزات خاصة ، والكميه اللازمة من المعادن النادرة مثل البلاتين هو نفسه تقريبا كما ان النظم القائمة ، وقال genepax. 
وخلافا للخلية وقود الميثانول المباشره (dmfc) ، الذي يستخدم وقود الميثانول ما ، فإن النظام الجديد لا تنبعث من ثاني اكسيد الكربون. وبالاضافة الى ذلك ، يتوقع ان يكون لحياة أطول بسبب تدهور حافزا (التسمم) بسبب التعاون لا يحدث على الجانب الوقود القطب الكهربائي. لأنها إنما ما يزيد قليلا على العام منذ ان استكملت الشركة النموذج الاولي ، وهي تخطط لجمع مزيد من البيانات عن حياة المنتج. 
في المؤتمر ، كشف genepax كومة خلية الوقود مع معدل الناتج لل120w وخلايا الوقود مع نظام معدل الناتج من 300w. في التظاهره ، 120w كومة خلية الوقود لاول مرة في تزويد المياه عن طريق استخدام الخلايا الجافه بطاريه تعمل المضخه. بعد ان كانت الطاقة المولده ، كما انها تعمل مع نظام سلبي ايقاف المضخه. 
وهذه المرة فإن الجهد من كومة خلية الوقود هو 25 - 30v. لان كومة يتكون من 40 زنزانة فى سلسلة متصله ، ومن المتوقع ان الناتج لكل خلية 3W او اعلى من ذلك ، فان الجهد نحو 0.5 - 0.7v ، والقائمة حاليا هي حوالي 6 - 7 الف. سلطة الكثافة ومن المرجح ان يكون ما لا يقل عن 30mw/cm2 لان رد فعل المنطقة من الخلية هو 10 x 10 سم. 
وفي غضون ذلك ، 300w خلايا الوقود نظام نشط في هذا النظام ، الذي امدادات المياه والهواء مع المضخه. في التظاهره ، genepax تعمل بالطاقه التلفزيون ومعدات الاضاءه مع بطاريات الرصاص الحمضيه التي يتقاضاها استخدام هذا النظام. وبالاضافة الى ذلك ، 300w النظام الذي يعقد في غرفة الامتعه من الميثاق الكهرباءيه المركبه "ريفا" من صنع سيارة مصغره takeoka المشارك المنتجات المحدوده ، وكانت المركبه فعلا مدفوعه من قبل النظام. 
Genepax كان مقررا في البداية لوضع نظام 500w ، ولكنه فشل لشراء مواد لشركة طيران الشرق الاوسط في الوقت المناسب وانتهى بها المطاف في جعل نظام 300w. 
وبالنسبة للمستقبل ، ان الشركة تنوي تقديم الجيل 1kw الدرجة نظم لاستخدامها في المنازل والسيارات الكهرباءيه. وبدلا من قيادة المركبات الكهرباءيه مع هذا النظام وحده ، وتتوقع الشركة لاستخدامها بوصفها مولدا لتوجيه الاتهام الي البطاريات الثانويه المستخدمة في السيارات الكهرباءيه. 
ورغم ان تكلفة الانتاج في الوقت الراهن حوالى 2000000 ين (دولار من دولارات الولايات المتحدة 18522) ، فإنه يمكن خفضها الى 500000 ين genepax او اقل اذا نجحت في الانتاج على نطاق واسع. وتعتقد الشركة ان خلايا الوقود التي يمكن ان تتنافس مع نظام السكنيه نظم الخلايا الشمسيه وإذا كانت تكلفة يمكن خفضها الى هذا المستوى.
الإنجليزية
» 
العربية

ترجم!


----------



## مهدي موسى (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلطة يولد من الماء والاصحاح البيئي والمياه وإنتاج الكهرباء والحراره. 

* هذه وسيلة آمنة يمكن تثبيتها في اي مكان تقريبا. 
* بل يمكن تركيبها داخل المنازل وتحت الارض. 


* لا يستخدم النظام الوقود الاحفوري أو الطاقة غير الاحفوريه في عملية انتاج الكهرباء والحراره من المياه. لأن الماء والاصحاح البيئي مستقلة مصدر الطاقة التي لا تحتاج الى مصادر الطاقة الاخرى خارج ، ويمكن تركيبها في مجموعة واسعة من المواقع ولا يحتاج الى انشاء البنية التحتية. 

* 1. الماء والاصحاح البيئي ويمكن تركيبها في المركبات الكهرباءيه بما فيها النقل والسفن. 
* 2. الماء والاصحاح البيئي ويمكن تركيبها بسرعة في المنازل والمباني القائمة. 
* 3. الماء والاصحاح البيئي بسرعة توفير الطاقة لمواقع الكوارث. 


(1) نظام الطاقة والمياه (2) - الماء والاصحاح البيئي سيارة مجهزه الكهرباءيه 




====== 




* انواع الوقود الاحفوري ، مثل الغازات ، وتستخدم لاستخلاص الهيدروجين. 
* الاصلاحيين ، والتي تنبعث من ثاني اكسيد الكربون ، هناك حاجة لاستخلاص الهيدروجين. 
* هذه النظم تعتمد على الموارد المستورده (الوقود الاحفوري). 



* لا يستخدم الماء والاصحاح البيئي انواع الوقود الاحفوري ، وبالتالي لا ينبعث من ثاني اكسيد الكربون. 
* هذه وسيلة آمنة يمكن تثبيتها في اي مكان تقريبا 
(بما في داخل المنازل وتحت الارض). 
* يمكن للطاقة مستقرة مع هيكل التكاليف التي لا تتأثر بارتفاع اسعار النفط. 



====== 

* الخمس الكبرى على الفوائد 




1. التدبير البيئي 

* لأنه لا توجد أي غازات الدفيءه (مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون والميثان) تنبعث في عملية توليد الطاقة الكهرباءيه ، وادخال الماء والاصحاح البيئي يسهم في منع الاحترار العالمى. 

2. السلامة 

* المياه ، ومصدر للطاقة ، المياه والمرافق الصحية البيءيه ، والمنظمات غير الامنه المستقره ، ومن ثم يسهل نقلها وتخزينها. 
* هذه وسيلة آمنة يمكن تثبيتها في اي مكان تقريبا. 

3. الاستجابة لحالات الطوارئ 

* الماء والاصحاح البيئي يمكن ان تستخدم ايضا لاغراض توليد الطاقة الكهرباءيه في حالات الطوارئ ، بما فيها الكوارث. وهو نظام لتوليد الطاقة واليابان ، والذي لا يملك الا القليل من موارد الوقود الاحفوري. الماء والاصحاح البيئي والسلامة ويحمي يحسن حياة في اليابان من وجهة نظر امدادات الطاقة. 

4. يجعل اليابان الغنيه بالموارد 

* لا يتطلب هذا النظام المستورده من الموارد لتوليد الطاقة. 
* بالمقارنة مع غيرها من الموارد الطبيعيه ، والمياه نسبيا تتوزع بشكل متساو في جميع انحاء العالم كميات كبيرة ساحقه. وهكذا ، فان النظام لا تؤثر على الطبيعة. 

5. الكلفه 

* الماء والاصحاح البيئي هي اقتصادية للغاية لانها لا تحتاج الى الاصلاح لاستخلاص الهيدروجين او الضغط العالي صهريج لتخزين. 


=== 



* ميزات توليد الطاقة من الماء والاصحاح البيئي 

* الماء والاصحاح البيئي بصورة مستمرة ويمكن ان ستابلي بسبب تدهور توليد الطاقة الكهرباءيه من هو الحد الادنى في عملية استخراج الكهرباء من المياه. 


* هيكل الخلية كومة 

* الماء والاصحاح البيئي يولد جهد عال متسلسل مرتبطة باستخدام طبقات من الخلايا واحدة. 






=== 





====== 





* Rechargeable دون أنواع الوقود الاحفوري 

* من اي اثر ارتفاع اسعار البنزين وزيت الديزل. 


* يمكن تغذية مستمرة مع النظام الذي يعقد في السياره 

* لا بد من انشاء البنية التحتية لإعادة الشحن. 
* النظام يمكن ان تستخدم مولدات متنقله السلطة فى حالة حدوث كارثه. 




===== 

نظام المياه والطاقة (الماء والاصحاح البيئي) 
-- المياه والمرافق الصحية البيءيه يولد التيار المباشر. 



==== 

الصفحه الرئيسية> جديدة تعمل بخلايا الوقود نظام 'تولد الكهرباء مع سين.. 
خلايا الوقود الجديدة نظام 'يولد الا مع الكهرباء والماء ، والهواء' 

13 يونيو ، 2008 19:30 
Kouji kariatsumari ، Nikkei الالكترونيات 
للطباعة 
البحث بعمق هذا! 
المادة البريد الالكتروني 
del.icio.us 


Prototyped المركبات 

120w نظام خلايا الوقود 

الداخلية جزء من كومة خلية الوقود 120w 

300w نظام توليد الامتعه التي شنت في الغرفة (الى اليسار)


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اختراع اخر من اليابان 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101180.html#post830308



 * استبدل البنزين بوقود الماء لسيارتك ومصنعك مثل هذا المخترع اليابانى*


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

:14::14::14::56::68:بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل....!!!


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 مايو 2009)

المشكلة حقيقة هي في نظام الاعلام العربي فهو فاشل بكل المقاييس 
مثلاً ان اوربا يوجد لديها برامج اعلامية لتحفيز الافكار الخلاقة لدي الجمهور ولدفعه الى الابتكار مثل قناة جكرافك جنل الاسترالية وهناك الببي سي فيها نوعيات ممتازة من البرامج تحفيز الافكار نري بعثها ينقل على الام بي سي اكشن اذا تتابعون والسي ان ان الامركية تنقل اخبار عن الطاقة الخضراء اي اقصد مصادر الطاقة البديلة و القناة الالمانية ايضاً بينما على قنواتنا الاعلامية الموقرة فيقتصر الموضوع على نقل الخبر لنصف ثانية الى الجمهور وبعد نقل الموضوع من القنوات الاوربية للخبر باسبوع هذا اذا نقلوه اصلاً لذا الموضوع تعتيم اعلامي على نقل اخبار الطاقة البدلة خوفاً من العقول العربية الخلاقة ورغم هذا تسربت الاخبار على الانترنيت ولولا الانترنيت والله لماعرفنا بالخبر ولما انتشر على الشارع العربي والانترنيت الان خطر على الامن الامريكي والاوربي فقط لنقله اخبار محرمة على الشارع العربي مثل اخبار الاختراعات والابتكارات الى هما محتكريها الهم وبالقوة .

تحياتي للجميع واعذروا اسلوبي هو حبي وشعوري لمعناة الانسان العربي الى يتكلم...

محمد


----------

